# monitor and control the “inputs” to the process



## Minga

Maintaining quality work outcomes in a process plant is simply the diligence with which you monitor and control the “inputs” to the process.

yo traduje esto como:

Mantener resultados de aprendizaje en una planta de procesamiento es simplemente una diligencia que Ud. monitorea y a la que le controla los “inputs” a el proceso.

no se si dejar inputs en inglés , no me parece bien hacerlo, pero no estoy segura cómo traducirlo en este contexto... porque inputs son datos...
a no ser que ponga datos ...
quisiera su opinión por favor!!!
Abrazo
Minga


----------



## davinacio

puede ser input o entrada, pero antes, yo pondría "la diligencia con la que usted monitorea y controla las entradas al proceso"
with wich you = con la que tú, con la cual tú

saludos


----------



## JuanMB

"monitoriza" o "vigila" en España suena mejor.
"la diligencia" => "la eficacia" (?)
Un saludo,


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Lo que me genera dudas a mí es lo de "resultados de aprendizaje". ¿Estás segura que es correcto?
No conozco el contexto.


----------



## Minga

ahá.... buena pregunta....
te cuento Fantasmagórico: esto es parte o un módulo de un manual hecho para entrenar a operadores de grúa. Algunas partes son teóricas y otras prácticas (Assessments). Esta parte es teórica y cada titulo dice LEARNING OUTCOME 1, learning outcome 2 etc.. y su título debajo.
Cómo lo traducirías tu? contame porque es importante ese asunto. Me importa tu opinón  GRACIAS!!!!
Minga


----------



## Peter P

Hola Minga

Pero en tu ejemplo nada tiene que ver aprendizaje, se está refiriendo a mantener los resultados de la calidad del trabajo en una planta de proceso (o procesamiento) e "inputs" se refiere a la alimentación, es decir a lo que constituye la materia prima o alimentación a procesar, lo que entra.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

PERO POR SUPUESTO! tienen razón, en el apuro como estoy con los LEARNING OUTCOMES me confundí pero son quality work outcomes, no tiene  nada que ver, por supuesto!!!! perdóóóón!!!! y GRACIAS A TODOS POR LA AYUDA Y a ti Peter por la aclaración... no me di cuenta.. ya trabajo con piloto automático! qué peliiiiigroooooooo! jja


----------



## rholt

Maintaining quality work outcomes in a process plant....
-> 
Logrando resultados de calidad en el trabajo de una planta de proceso...


----------



## Peter P

Me gusta la opción de rholt, pero a su vez diría Lograr...

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## rholt

Si, tiene razón.


----------



## Minga

lograr resultados de calidad .....
perfecto
gracias mis amigos rholt y peter 
me han ayudado muchísimo
abrazo!
Minga


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Te voy a decir cómo lo entiendo yo, teniendo en cuenta que soy un hablante nativo del español y estoy aprendiendo inglés. Quiero decir que lo tomes con pinzas y esperes más opiniones, especialmente de hablantes nativos del inglés:

“Mantener la calidad en los resultados del trabajo en una planta procesadora, depende simplemente de la diligencia con la que ud. supervisa y controla los aportes al proceso”.

Supongo que "input" puede ser la materia prima, como dice Peter P, pero se me ocurre que tal vez pueda ser algo más intangible, dependiendo del contexto: el aporte de mano de obra de cada empleado. Por eso lo traduje como "los aportes al proceso".
Aparte de esto: si en la parte teórica cada unidad se llama “learning outcome 1, 2, etc.,” y su título debajo… creo que esto en español suele traducirse como “objetivos”. No estoy diciendo que esté mal traducirlo como “resultados de aprendizaje”, como lo tradujiste tú… pero me parece más común leer “objetivos” en este tipo de lecciones teóricas. "Objetivo de esta unidad: XXXX"
Para la parte práctica, “assessment” creo que se podría traducir como “evaluación”


----------



## Minga

claro
input debe ser objetivos... en ese contexto me suena mucho más claro y coherente... 
y los assessments son evaluaciones que se hacen cada tanto en la planta para verificar calidad/metas/rendimiento
Voy a ver cómo lo armo bien y les cuento 
Estoy MUY PERO MUY agradecida por tanta ayuda... Internet es una maravilla... cómo harían antes sin esto!!!! artesanal es dificil y sin ayuda más!!!  Gracias con mi corazón!!!!!!
Minga


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Minga said:


> claro
> input debe ser objetivos... en ese contexto me suena mucho más claro y coherente...


¡No! Los "objetivos" eran (para mí) los "learning outcomes"...
Perdón si te estoy enredando más de lo que ya estabas...


----------

